# CAR WON'T START - HELP!!!!!



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

I just finished replacing the intake manifold gasket on a 2K GXE. Put everything back together and car won't start. Starter cranks but I don't think there is fuel coming out the injectors. I pulled the fuel line going into the injector rail and it seemed like fuel pressure was there. I pulled the injector rail and didn't see any spray. With the key on and if I open the throttle shouldn't I see the injectors spray? 

Like I said, I'm pretty sure all vaccum hoses and electrical are back as I triple checked. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated as I can't be laid up much longer...

Thanks
Gene


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know if the line from the fuel filter goes to the fuel pressure regulator or to the lower fitting that connects to the injectors. I think I may have mixed them up.

G


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Does anyone know if the line from the fuel filter goes to the fuel pressure regulator or to the lower fitting that connects to the injectors. I think I may have mixed them up.
> 
> G



Well, I'm officially a dumbshit - the fuel lines were reversed. I swapped em and she started right up. Who would have thought the pressure gets regulated on the way out - ah well.


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Glad I could help.


----------

